# Holy Crap!



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24943229/

:-o


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 3, 2008)

When I first saw the picture all I could think was please let it be staged, but then I read the article and Googled around. That's just horrible. My condolences to the rider who didn't survive.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW!   What a crazy picture!  That's so sad that someone died, but at the same time amazing that only one person did.  I wonder how many other serious injuries there were?


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

Amazing photo but how very sad.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 3, 2008)

My heart just sinks looking at this picture and reading the article.



Side note, I was in Matamoros and Brownsville a few years ago. You can't get more authentic and good Mexican food in the US then in Brownsville. Interesting country at the tip of Texas.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> WOW!   What a crazy picture!  That's so sad that someone died, but at the same time amazing that only one person did.  I wonder how many other serious injuries there were?



Yea, looking at it you'd think a lot more people wouldn't have survived.


----------

